# Can anything else go wrong today....



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

At the present time, I have no outbound or inbound email and no website....

Quiet day for me then


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

at least you got DW!


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

dont say that, i put my order through last night!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Is now not the time to tell you your wife has craps?? ive been scratching ever since


----------



## mzm70 (Jun 27, 2006)

Damn, I new I'd passed it on to someone


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorted! Site and Email is back.....

Does anyone want to bring me over some lunch.... Im Hungry!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Sorted! Site and Email is back.....
> 
> Does anyone want to bring me over some lunch.... Im Hungry!


I would if I could.

But

a) it be cold by the time I got down there
b) and most importantly, I would of scoffed it by the time I got there....


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> At the present time, I have no outbound or inbound email and no website....
> 
> Quiet day for me then


God your such a fibber....
Youve just been on this all morning!!!!!


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

Is the C&S Site up and running ?
I Don't seem to be able to get onto it.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

DeWalt Dave said:


> Is the C&S Site up and running ?
> I Don't seem to be able to get onto it.


No problem's my end


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

DeWalt Dave said:


> Is the C&S Site up and running ?
> I Don't seem to be able to get onto it.


 No problems here either :thumb:


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

Eeeek, Johnny - Have I been banned for not buying things recently ?

Have deleted all the cookies etc, restarted - keep getting "cannot find" type page.

I am doing it right arent i www. clean and shiny .co .uk (without the spaces  )


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

www.cleanandshiny.co.uk


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

The page cannot be displayed 
There is a problem with the page you are trying to reach and it cannot be displayed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following:

Open the www.cleanandshiny.co.uk home page, and then look for links to the information you want. 
Click the Refresh button, or try again later.

Click Search to look for information on the Internet. 
You can also see a list of related sites.

HTTP 500 - Internal server error 
Internet Explorer


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Site works fine for me.

But i did send an email query about an order a good few days ago but no reply yet, is it ok to PM you the query Johnny?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

deej said:


> Site works fine for me.
> 
> But i did send an email query about an order a good few days ago but no reply yet, is it ok to PM you the query Johnny?


Hi Deej,

The reason you have had no reply is because I am at home and not been to work per this post

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18213

If its very urgent I may be able to log in remotley but apart from that I have been enjoying spending Christmas with the family and not doing any work :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

DeWalt Dave said:


> The page cannot be displayed
> There is a problem with the page you are trying to reach and it cannot be displayed.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Thats very odd its working for me on the mac and on the pc.... and even from my psp..!

Johnny


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Deej,
> 
> The reason you have had no reply is because I am at home and not been to work per this post
> 
> ...


Ah no worries mate, it will wait.

Enjoy the rest of your Christmas :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

deej said:


> Ah no worries mate, it will wait.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your Christmas :thumb:


btw, my post was not meant harshly 

I just read it back....


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

Still cant get it to work. Any ideas from the field ?
The last time I recall it working I was loading stuff into the shopping basket then I popped out, came back to it and it wouldnt work.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

No go here either

Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e57'

[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]String or binary data would be truncated.

/login/integrallib.asp, line 294


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Working for me still


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Rich said:


> No go here either
> 
> Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e57'
> 
> ...


Thats VERY odd....

I checked here (ntl) and its fine... Logged onto work and used a machine there to access (pipex) and its fine.

Maybe deleting history is the answer, but I can assure you the site is up as I checked the server at telehouse in London too..!

I dont know what to suggest, unless your isp's use cached pages and the page your looking at is an old one. Maybe delete the history in your pc? I find that sometimes works for me.

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

DeWalt Dave said:


> Still cant get it to work. Any ideas from the field ?
> The last time I recall it working I was loading stuff into the shopping basket then I popped out, came back to it and it wouldnt work.


Dave,

If it continues email me and I will sort you out pricing and payment etc manually....

Johnny


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Dave,
> 
> If it continues email me and I will sort you out pricing and payment etc manually....
> 
> Johnny


Cheers - Browsing is half the fun though !
I dont know if I have been blocked in some way as there was some kind of error - I was logged on and filling up the basket then it all went to the dogs and I have not been able to go back since ?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Odd - Working in Firefox here, just not Safari.

Will check it on my other machine now in Safari


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Rich said:


> Odd - Working in Firefox here, just not Safari.
> 
> Will check it on my other machine now in Safari


Im looking at the site in safari


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

DeWalt Dave said:


> Cheers - Browsing is half the fun though !
> I dont know if I have been blocked in some way as there was some kind of error - I was logged on and filling up the basket then it all went to the dogs and I have not been able to go back since ?


You cannot be blocked....

As long as you have done the obvious... delete cookies and browsing histories it normally starts working....


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

DeWalt Dave said:


> Cheers - Browsing is half the fun though !
> I dont know if I have been blocked in some way as there was some kind of error - I was logged on and filling up the basket then it all went to the dogs and I have not been able to go back since ?


I've had this happen to me before.

I left the shopping basket open and must have corrupted the cookie.

I deleted manually all cookies and internet files / history etc. (Windows doesn't always delete everything for you, so I did it through Explorer)

I deleted all cookies / cache / files / history using Internet Explorer / Tools etc.

I turned off the PC.

I rebooted the modem.

I fired back up the PC, and logged straight onto C&S.

It's a cookie thing:thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Im looking at the site in safari


All ok in Safari now, I dont know! lol


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

All fixed thanks L200 Steve !


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

DeWalt Dave said:


> All fixed thanks L200 Steve !


Corrupt cookies is normally the problem!


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

Damn them cookies.
I'll drown them in my fresh ground coffee .... mmmmmm coffee


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Happy to help Dave:wave:


----------

